# What your top 5 brands for dress shirt?



## Rodrigo (Sep 10, 2012)

What your top 5 brands for dress shirt? 

My list (based on shirts that I own)

1- Purple Label
2- Paul Smith
3- Hickey Freeman
4- Versace Colection
5- Ike Behar


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Of RTW shirts I own:
1. Turnbull & Asser
2. Hilditch & Key
3. Polo Ralph Lauren
4. New & Lingwood

I don't have a number 5 worth mentioning.


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Kiton
Borrelli
Finamore Napoli
Tom Ford
Brioni


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Offered in the general order of the frequency of appearance in my closet and at risk of public castigation, noting that I do consider OCBD's as acceptable for occasional wear as a dress shirt:

Brooks Brothers
Polo Ralph Lauren
Lands End


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

In terms of my own shirts:

Turnbull & Asser
Hilditch & Key
A small made-to-measure outfit in London

If money were no object, then I would probably get Turnbull & Asser, Budd and / or Emma Willis made-to-measure.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

How did Versace even make it into the OP? Really? Versace? 

Anyways, in no order 
PRL purple
Hamilton
Phineas Cole
Brioni
Brooks Brothers 
PRL estate fit ( best value by far! For my build)

Charvet has to make my list. I wish more short manufactures would add all the extra tail material that they do. Although they have squared bottoms they are so long that they stay tucked and smooth better than almost any other shirts I own.


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hugo boss
Ike Behar
HSM
Brooks Brothers
Burberry


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm going to say that Gitman Bros. are best on the market. Had I the money, I would wear nothing but.

I also like BB OCBD's as much as everyone else.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

gitman Bros is a fine shirt. I have several. Best on the market? Not even in the ball park. Not even the best American made.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

firedancer said:


> gitman Bros is a fine shirt. I have several. Best on the market? Not even in the ball park. Not even the best American made.


That would have to be Kabbaz, from what I understand.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Matt S said:


> That would have to be Kabbaz, from what I understand.


I assumed we were talking RTW. I would at least put Gitman above Hugo Boss, PRL or Versace.

I haven't reached the level of Kabbaz or any other bespoke shirts.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

L-feld said:


> I assumed we were talking RTW. I would at least put Gitman above Hugo Boss, PRL or Versace.
> 
> Is.


Amen Brother


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Proper Cloth
Nialma

RTW is not for me.


----------



## pusso (May 5, 2009)

Sean O'Flynn

(Anna Matuozzo were divine, now worn out, now unaffordable due to euro rate)

Going to try Mimmi Siviglia - very exciting

Also wear:
TMLEWIN
Charles Tyrwhitt

Used to wear Hilditch and Key and Thomas Pink but decided they were not my look and Pink seem to have become a fashion store.

Years ago bought Charvet but So expensive!!

Dream to try Finollo and Kabbaz........


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

I have several of the shirts listed below , my favorite is Borreli followed by turnbull
& Asser. I also would include Canali and Zegna.
Borrelli
Lorenzini
Brioni
Turnbull & Asser
RLPL
All are RTW shirts. My polo shirts are RLPL and Brioni, Brioni polo shirts are excellent.


----------



## Joseph Peter (Mar 26, 2012)

1) By a knockout in the first round, Charvet
2) Turnbull and Asser
3) Lorenzini
4) Borelli (from several years ago)
5) Burberry (from several years ago)

Honorable Mention: Tom James


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

firedancer said:


> Amen Brother


Boss have a more athletic cut IMO vs. many of The other shirts. Same with the slim BB. I have found the quality to be outstanding also. I'll take them at Bloomingdales 50% all day.


----------



## pusso (May 5, 2009)

I've tried Turnbull and Asser as well, but they're cut far too roomily for me.i think London have now discontinued ladies shirts as well although they're willing to do bespoke.

I think I'll stick to Sean O'Flynn who's great and also my trial Mimmo Siviglia.I wish Anna's shirts were still affordable but they've rocketed and even her exquisite hand embroidery doesnt warrant the cost - plus I'd need a completely new toile made - so I'd have to start from scratch and wait another 5 months!!


----------



## pusso (May 5, 2009)

I've just read an article by the owner of Finollo, who says that they use English shirtings (presumably Thomas Mason and DJA).

As I'm having Mimmo Siviglia shirts made in my personal favourite shirting - an exquisite Carlo Riva, I think that I've found my Holy Grail and Francesca Siviglia couldn't have been more helpful about the forthcoming visit on the telephone (Skype).
Annas shirts were beautiful but crazy priced now and she didn't quite nail the pattern.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Brooks Brothers Slim Fit
Brooks Brothers Regular Fit
Brooks Brothers Traditional Fit
Polo Ralph Lauren
Lands End


----------



## quiller (Dec 25, 2010)

Hickey Freeman
Brooks Brothers
Harry and Sons


----------



## darchard (Mar 11, 2012)

What I have in my closet is a follows:
Charles Tyrwhitt
Hilditch and Key
Turnbull and Asser
Thomas Pink and
Jos. A Bank


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

RTW:

1. Brioni
2. Kiton
3. RLPL
4. Paul Stuart
5. Fray


----------



## Owen Meany (Jul 10, 2008)

All my shirt are:

Brioni
Eton
Hildich & Key
Ike Behar
Nordstoms

The best "fit" for me are the Eton; the most refined are the Brioni and the others are solid, quality work-horses. My overall favorite are the Eton Classic fit shirts.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Based on the RTW ones I own...

1. Brioni
2. Turnbull & Asser
3. RLPL
4. Hilditch & Key
5. Pal Zileri

(For linen shirts - Ede & Ravenscroft)


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

How about 4.

Dress:Assbull & Turner

Casual: Eton. Canali

Sport: Paul and Shark


----------



## Bespoken pa (Apr 14, 2012)

1. Charvet2.kiton3.Hamilton (a workhorse of a shirt)4.finamore5. Turnbull and AsserIf price were a consideration Hamilton would be number one.


----------



## dressed to the 9s (Nov 11, 2007)

Charvet
Turnbull and Asser
That's it!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

RT and Brooks. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Brooks Brothers
Polo


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

My shirt wardrobe consists of (in no particular order):

Ralph Lauren Polo
Ted Baker
Paul Smith
Hackett
Thomas Pink


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

CT
BB
RLP
LE
LLB (OCBDs count)


----------



## UnivStripe (Mar 6, 2013)

In decending order of the percentage of my wardrobe:

BB
J Press
O'Connell's
Mercer and Sons
Gitman Brothers


----------



## Bootboymn (May 24, 2014)

Due to my coveted wookie-like proportions, it's predominantly Lands End (tailored fit in tall sizes), and Thin Red Line. Although there are a few BB, RLPolo, and old Marshall Fields house label finds. For me, RTW that fits trumps fabric and workmanship. But that's why I'm here to learn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Nobody has noticed that this thread was dormant after two and a half years? Since it has become more popular in its revival, I don't feel bad contributing to it. I'm not sure if my bespoke shirtmakers count as "brands", but the shirtmakers I use are Hemrajani (for daily wear) and Frank Foster (for more special uses). For actual shirt brands I like, my top brand is Turnbull & Asser. I've come not to like much else ready to wear anymore. I used to like Polo Ralph Lauren's Regent shirt, but I really prefer non-fused collars now. A number of other English shirt makers do non-fused collars, but the collars other than T&A's are always too short.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

I too noticed the age of this thread, but since it's on a roll I'll add my 2 cents (or 2 brands).

For the foreseeable future I will only purchase dress shirts (spread collar) from Kamakura shirts (via Japan for the greater cost savings). For the quality, style, fit and price I cannot see any reason to go elsewhere. For OCBDs however I will likely stick with Brooks Brothers, since they have frequent sales and the fit works for me as well. However BB doesn't generally have a wide selection of different cloths so at some point these too may be purchased from Kamakura.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Mine is a very short list

It's a tie for first but neither are made any longer in this style, old style USA made with double track stitching on collar and cuffs (button down only). Both very hard to find, NOS. Gitman now owns Gordon but outsources their shirts.

1)Kenneth Gordon (NOS)
1) Gitman Bros (NOS)
3)Ike Behar NOS (another discontinued model with exact sleeve length. They don't make exact sleeve length any more)


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

I've many dress shirts for work, but if I were being honest, my go-to list would be very simple.

1. Blue BB OCBD (Traditional fit) 
2. Blue BB OCBD (Traditional fit)
3. Blue BB OCBD (Traditional fit)
4. White BB OCBD (Traditional fit)
5. Blue-and-white university stripe BB OCBD (Traditional fit)

The shirts are comfortable, very versatile, and can withstand the stress of regular launderings at the cleaners. This latter point is important to me as I've been disappointed in the past with the durability of some lesser and finer dress shirts. 

The disappointment in the lesser shirts is understandable. They were just cheaply made disposable shirts. However, it did take me a while to realize that some of the finer shirts were just not up to the rigors of being taken to the cleaners. That's OK, but my days of spending extra time gently washing and then ironing all of my shirts are long gone.


----------



## johwal (Apr 21, 2010)

Kiton
Turnbull and Asser
Cordings
Borrelli
Lorenzini


----------



## Travel57 (Apr 23, 2014)

Charles Tyrwhitt

Brooks Brother


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

At this point, I don't need new shirts except to replace worn out ones. The only places I'd go would be Kamakura Shirts and Imparali Tailors.


----------



## r1ccard0 (Dec 3, 2014)

For RTW I go with the following in no particular order:

1. Canali
2. TM Lewin White label
3. Pal Zileri
4. Zegna
5. Borrelli..

Bespoke is a different kettle of fish.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Sean O'Flynn
Eton
Harvie and Hudson
TM Lewin
Budd


----------



## Mikestyle49 (Sep 29, 2014)

Ratio Clothing
Brooks Brothers
Thomas Pink
Charles 

Too many that come in on 5th place. so i will stop here. But I think this makes the point


----------



## Chuasam (Jan 13, 2015)

in terms of stuff that I do own.

Eton
Ermenegildo Zegna
Hugo Boss
Scotch&Soda
Thomas Pink


----------



## Pentonville (Apr 14, 2017)

Based on the shirts I own (I have never tried the Italian full-bloods such as Borrelli or Brioni):
1. Eton
2. Stenstroms 
3. Oscar Jacobson 
4. Sangar MTM Albini cloth MOP buttons (great value Estonian MTM maker)
5. Zegna, although too rich mostly for my blood, bur excellent construction and cloth, feels durable.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Can't add much to this since I have been using Mercer exclusively for the past five years and expect to continue to do so.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kamakura for the same reasons.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

SG_67 said:


> Kamakura for the same reasons.


Now they're the only RTW shirt I'll purchase, based on fit and the quality for the price. I still prefer other shirts, but I can't justify any other RTW shirts.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Double resurrection thread - allows one to remember those who used to post!

Turnbull & Asser - majority of my shirts.
Zegna
Brioni
BB
Eton - actually only have one of these but its a high quality shirt.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

From the most in my closet to the least in my closet:

1 Polo Ralph Lauren
2 LL Bean (oxfords)
3 Brooks Brothers (oxfords)
4 various department store brands

From now on the only ready to wear I will buy are Polo Ralph Lauren or LL Bean oxfords. I think custom made is a much better option than paying the high prices for other major brands.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

RLPL, Barba Napoli, Luigi Borelli, Fray, and Truzzi. Honorable mention for Eton. Haven't paid over $80 for any of these, all staple colors (light blue and white).

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

In no particular order, my favorite dress shirts are:

BB
CT
F.A. MacCluer
LLB

I've bought each of these recently. For the fifth, it would be a struggle between Gitman and Robert Talbott; I haven't purchased a shirt from either brand in several years due largely to their cost increases. However, they've always fit very well.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm curious, is this just an aspirational list or shirts that people have actually purchased at retail. 

I'm sorry, discount doesn't count. If I purchased a T&A shirt for $50 it would be easy for me to fall in love with it and put it on my top 5 list. However, would I be singing the same tune had I purchased it for ~$300? 

Discounts inherently skew such lists and polls and discounts vary widely. Who here has actually paid close to $400 for an RLPL dress shirt or nearly $600 for a Tom Ford? I doubt many. Therefore, how can it end up on lists for people who wouldn't pay the retail price.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> I'm curious, is this just an aspirational list or shirts that people have actually purchased at retail.
> 
> I'm sorry, discount doesn't count. If I purchased a T&A shirt for $50 it would be easy for me to fall in love with it and put it on my top 5 list. However, would I be singing the same tune had I purchased it for ~$300?
> 
> Discounts inherently skew such lists and polls and discounts vary widely. Who here has actually paid close to $400 for an RLPL dress shirt or nearly $600 for a Tom Ford? I doubt many. Therefore, how can it end up on lists for people who wouldn't pay the retail price.


Shirts are one of the few items I pay full retail on. Simply because its hard to get a discount on bespoke and with one arm lower than the other, well developed traps that lead a to a disproportionate shoulder sloping, a large chest size relative to shoulders, and a bit of a long neck I was never happy with OTR nor MTM. I must say that I did recently get a Zegna MTM where they lowered the shoulders and actually it fits well. Still am happy with my T and A bespoke. I am sure not the cheapest bespoke shirt but at least the retail is not much more than any other high end shirt (TF, Brioni, Zegna, RLPL, etc...) the fabrics and selection are great and they do a nice job of mailing them directly to the house.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> I'm curious, is this just an aspirational list or shirts that people have actually purchased at retail.
> 
> I'm sorry, discount doesn't count. If I purchased a T&A shirt for $50 it would be easy for me to fall in love with it and put it on my top 5 list. However, would I be singing the same tune had I purchased it for ~$300?
> 
> Discounts inherently skew such lists and polls and discounts vary widely. Who here has actually paid close to $400 for an RLPL dress shirt or nearly $600 for a Tom Ford? I doubt many. Therefore, how can it end up on lists for people who wouldn't pay the retail price.


Many of these high-end shirts can he found regualrly from Yoox and eBay, NWT, for under $100. Since it's so readily available, I figured it should be included. They aren't crazy, one-time deals.

Example: Eton is almost always at C21 for $90 in many sizes, cuts amd colors.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

When I was younger and my tastes were different (and sans children), I had bought a couple T&A and Eton shirts at, or near, full price. I really really liked the fabrics and the bold, bright colors of the Turnbull and Asser shirts, but these days I would almost always rather be wearing a plain white, blue, or pink shirt, a university stripe, or something else equally subtle/conservative so I wouldn't put those higher end brands in my "Top 5" anymore. 

These days my top 5 go to choices for dress shirts:
J. Press
Brooks Brothers
Gitman Gold
Yellow Hook
G. Inglese


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

jm22 said:


> Many of these high-end shirts can he found regualrly from Yoox and eBay, NWT, for under $100. Since it's so readily available, I figured it should be included. They aren't crazy, one-time deals.
> 
> Example: Eton is almost always at C21 for $90 in many sizes, cuts amd colors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Fair enough. I don't like ordering online and don't have time to scrounge the off priced retailers.

Would you pay full price though? Discounts skew perception in my opinion.


----------



## bladest (Apr 18, 2017)

ARMANI Jeans
Armani collezione
boss - label is not important as long as i like it.
SUPERDRY.
fat-face uk.


----------



## sonora1870 (Sep 8, 2012)

Budd Shirtsmakers,

Tunbull and Asser,

Barba,

Cordings,

Hiditch & Key, the older ones


----------



## CaptThumpy (Apr 19, 2017)

SG_67 said:


> Would you pay full price though? Discounts skew perception in my opinion.


If you pay full price, compare full price to full price. Why would that affect someone else's perception who only buys discount?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ as most topics here are trivial matters, this, also, is no exception. 

However, the title of the thread refers to top 5 shirt makers. There's no qualification as to discounts and would therefore be better if titled "top 5 shirt makers when discounted". 

I like Turnbull & Asser as well. I also own a few that I purchased at discount. My argument is that sometimes discounted pricing affects one's perception. Also, not everyone has access to off priced retailers while others, like myself, find the practice of buying clothing online to be folly. 

The other reason is that discounting and discounters are hit and miss. Some go away, such as Filene's Basement and so I guess I can scratch Borrelli off of my list though Borrelli still sells shirts. Discounting patterns are also hit and miss. Only retail price is constant (relatively speaking). 

Put it this way, this would be akin to polling the popularity of the Mayor, right after he declares that for the remainder of the year, metered parking will be abolished and there will be no more sales tax on clothing. How do you think the Mayor would fare in the polls?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Izod
Polo
Paul Fredrick
Brooks Brothers


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Maybe it would be better to look at custom instead of brands. The selection of details is much better. 

One time I was looking at shirts and I counted five shirts I would have to buy to get all the details. And I could only wear one detail at a time. Custom make and I could wear all five details at one time in one shirt.


----------



## AJP (Oct 9, 2012)

Royal Shirts
BB
Polo
Carrel
caliban


----------

